# Paddle Pass



## Rocky Mtn Outdoor Center (Jul 6, 2004)

Check out this great deal for access to year round paddling. The Paddle Pass is a season pass for Paddlesports. Kayak and SUP.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

Not in Colorado, but is the gear rental for the season?

What a great idea.


----------



## Rocky Mtn Outdoor Center (Jul 6, 2004)

Sorry but the pass includes just one day of free gear rental. It is mostly focused on instructional courses which are all free throughout the year. A great way for beginner/intermediate boaters to get lots of professional training at a reasonable price. Many other perks come with the pass as well.


----------



## ag3dw (May 13, 2006)

*I'ii bite*

Intermediate? Pic looks like Pine Ck! I could use some training on PC!


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

Rocky Mtn Outdoor Center said:


> Sorry but the pass includes just one day of free gear rental. It is mostly focused on instructional courses which are all free throughout the year. A great way for beginner/intermediate boaters to get lots of professional training at a reasonable price. Many other perks come with the pass as well.


Thanks RMOC. I just wanted to clarify. Just for the free courses through the year would seem to be worth it. As mentioned I am not in CO, but I noticed this in the partner forum and I help moderate the Buzz. It's a good enough deal I almost think we should put it in the main forums but that is not my call.


----------

